

Did the Singularity Just Happen on Jeopardy?  - cwan
http://blog.speculist.com/2011/02/did-the-singularity-just-happen-on-jeopardy.html

======
cyrus_
Watson is not general AI. Watson is a clever data mining algorithm running on
a supercomputer.

~~~
ddlatham
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_effect>

~~~
Semiapies
Way to ignore what was said to link to a mendacious wiki page.

Hint: AI researchers have been promising the moon for a long time - that
page's arguments amount to smugly pointing at paper airplanes as evidence of
progress. Yes, Watson is "AI" in the broadest sense, but then so is Minecraft
monster path-finding. Comparing this to where AI people have been saying we'd
be Real Soon Now for the last ~40 years is like comparing the Android barcode-
reader app to artificial vision.

I'm a supporter of AI and extropian ideas, but TFA is link-baiting piffle. A
_Jeopardy!_ -playing machine is an accomplishment and heralds future advances,
but it is a very early step on a long path.

------
mindball
It was amazing to see how much faster Watson was.

